

Show HN: Share wishlists with your family - seagreen
http://gifts.housejeffries.com/

======
matb33
Cool! I knew I wasn't the only one out there with this need. I wrote something
similar over 10 years ago in old school PHP. I rewrote it recently enough for
similar reasons as you (practice project). Mine is over at
<http://www.gifttracker.net/>

~~~
seagreen
Very nice. What made you decide to go with the no-password option? I've never
actually seen that before and it's pretty wild. Is there anything stopping
someone from logging into your account?

~~~
matb33
The main reason was the sharing mechanism. When you share your list with
someone, you can type in their email even if they don't have a Gift Tracker
account. What will then happen is an account will be created for them with no
password. When they end up following through on the share link and viewing the
list, they'll be using their newly created account.

Near the top of the page, a message will appear suggesting that they lock down
their account with a password.

So to answer your question, nothing but knowing the user's email address stops
someone from logging into their account.

------
e1ven
Maybe I'm just slow, but what is the advantage of this over Amazon Universal
Wishlist?

~~~
ajanuary
1) People can comment on items allowing, among other things, people to co-
ordinate sharing buying large presents and alerting people they've got an
alternative but similar item. Both of these would be useful for me and my
family.

2) You can create a group of your family/friends, giving everyone a single
place to look for multiple people's lists.

Whether that's enough of an advantage to negate the ease of purchasing and
trust with Amazon Universal Wishlist I'm not sure.

------
nohat
You might want to keep the buttons at the bottom of the object they modify
(for example on the 'update my list' page). That would make it more consistent
on mobile or space constrained displays. It's also more common practice.

------
ajanuary
There doesn't appear to be any "Forgot my password" option.

~~~
seagreen
Yep, I need to add one. Thanks.

